# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  तम्बाकू छुड़ाने की दवाये

## vijay singh

सर /मैडम मुझे तम्बाकू की लत लग गयी है अब मे उससे छुटकारा पाना चाहता हु कोई बढ़िया सी औषधि बताये में आपका आभारी रहूँगा 
धन्यबाद  :India:

----------


## DewlanceHosting

अगर छोडने का जूनून और हिम्मत है तो दवा की कोई जरुरत नही होगी। खूद ही छोड देंगे लेकीन वही छोड पाते हैं जो मनोबल से मजबूत ईरादे वाले हों और छोडने के उपाए लगाते रहते हों।

धीरे धीरे खूराक कम करें जैसे दिन मे 6 बार खाते हों तो 5 बार खाएं, फिर 4, 3 कर दें और अगर 3 तक नही पहोच पाते हों तो उसको बांट दें यानी कम कम खाए फिर उसमे कमी करते रहें। पानी पियें।

----------

